

Show HN: Free email forwarder as a Service - fbueno
https://proxy4.us
Suppose you have the domain example.com with a WEB server. Now suppose you just want to receive emails to your new domain. 
Probably you don&#x27;t want to maintain an e-mail server, or even another e-email inbox to make your life even harder, right ?<p>With proxy4.us you can setup a forward in few minutes!<p>The idea is that you can forward emails sent to you@example.com to your current inbox (you@gmail.com for instance)
======
gabrarlz
Exactly what I was looking for. I just configured it to receive at my personal
gmail!

